# Litespeed Siena, Tuscany, Icon LARGE



## johann (15 Aug 2009)

Hi,
I desperately need 1 or 2 large used Litespeed frames. I really like these and have two of them but unfortunately too small, which I just found out after a bike fitting.
Get in touch if you have one for sale, the Siena should be 2006 onwards, not the one with carbon seatstays.


----------

